# Free "Creepy Child/Doll" Music



## staci (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi everyone!

This is my first post here, I hope it's okay.

I'm a scareactor at a local haunted house, and I am in a "nursery" room.

I also have jut gotten into writing music, so I wrote 2 songs to fit that theme.

I'd like to share the music with anyone else who would like to use them if they fit into your theme or room!


__
https://soundcloud.com/spelow%2Fnursery-i


__
https://soundcloud.com/spelow%2Fnursery-ii

I am granting permission for anyone to use this music in there haunt.

I just use them on a loop.


----------



## kaiarack (Oct 23, 2012)

that sounds great. would go perfect with my orphanage theme 
But i dont see a download icon in soundcloud. 
Did you make it downloadable?


----------



## Gopoastus (May 25, 2014)

Sounds great!!!


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

If the download button isn't there, this link may help.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

these are great, thanks for sharing them with everyone.


----------



## wolfmoon (Nov 5, 2006)

Great soundscapes - love them!


----------

